# Looking for a Guided trip Blue Ridge Ga.



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone have any recommendations? Sons best friend is getting married and thats one of the stops for their Batchelor Party.


----------



## Curry54 (Jan 12, 2014)

Fishing guide?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

My in-laws live close by. I don’t have a recommendation for fishing but just outside Blairsville is Carolina Crawlers. Incredible off road adventure. You drive his Jeep through the mountains. Wally 828-541-9630


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

KC Outfitters. Flyfishing In Blue Ridge, GA. Guided Flyfishing


KC Outfitters is a full service guided flyfishing experience located in Blue Ridge, GA. Founding owners and flyfishing guides Kory Chastain and Cassie Spurling.




www.kc-outfitters.com


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Home - Cohutta Fishing Company - Blue Ridge Georgia


Fly fishing outfitter for Cartersville, Blue Ridge and all of North Georgia. Serving all of your fly fishing needs. Charter your trip today.




www.cohuttafishingco.com


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Guide or guided trip. Not sure how any of it works up there, lol. 

Will check out those 2, thankyou


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

jaster said:


> Guide or guided trip. Not sure how any of it works up there, lol.
> 
> Will check out those 2, thankyou


Just before the crew leaves for the trip, watch Deliverance with them and provide background commentary about the situation.


----------



## Curry54 (Jan 12, 2014)

There’s several on the Toccoa River . Located in Copperhill TN and MaCrayville GA.


----------



## sparky (Nov 25, 2007)

check with NGTO fb page


----------

